# Got the job :-)



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

For the folk upto date on the forum, I got the job with Fletcher's as contract manager  new car, I pad, it's all good. Just need to sort my visa. Desk job here I come.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> For the folk upto date on the forum, I got the job with Fletcher's as contract manager  new car, I pad, it's all good. Just need to sort my visa. Desk job here I come.


Nice one mate. Well done!

Hope Immigration decide that you are still eligible for a Temporary Work Visa with the new job/company. I'd be very surprised if they don't as Fletcher's are one of, if not the largest company that's involved in construction in the country. I have a mate here in Welly that works for a competitor (Naylor Love) and wishes he'd have come over and worked for Fletcher's or at least transferred to them like you are planning.
He's actually going back to the UK in a couple months as he's got a job he can't refuse back home.

Keep us up to date.

All the best.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, yeh that's what I am hoping. It's massively involved in the Canterbury rebuild so I fingers crossed can't see a problem. They said they would do everything they can to help me get my visa and as soon as possible. They want me to start ASAP. 
I am just praying the visa comes back all good.


----------



## Coachgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations Mark!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

After what has been an agonising wait, I finally got my new visa. Supposed to start on Tuesday gone by but na they were in no hurry. Finally on the last day of the quoted 25 working days I got it back. Having not slept. 

Just a wee rundown of events. 
Got offered the job and applied for new visa, not knowing how I should handle the situation I have plenty of notice to my current employer. 
They weren't too pleased and made me an outsider. Game me all the crap to do and tried everything in there power to make me do wrong in a job, by not telling me what colour the walls were or what part of a job was to be done, ie on the scope it said 9.5m2 to be painted on north elevation and 1.5m2 to be painted on south elevation bot were identical and impossible to tell what exactly was to be done, was told I am supposedly a painter you should know. Making me pick a colour match aswell. Then while working out of town knowing I live miles away collect my daughter and head up country (home) manager comes out and removes my van and makes me make my own arrangements home. I spoke to him before and mentioned I know no one here, so he knew I would be stuck and left struggling. Luckily I do know some good friends through a Celtic supporters club who came to my aid and took me and my family home. 

Was I glad to get my visa today or what, having been put on an outside job in the freezing cold. 

I have no idea where the bitterness comes from maybe it's just bad luck. I don't know. I have went over and above my dutys. Always acted in a professional manner yet still get miss treated. 

But I am now a happy camper. I have now got up from the floor took all the kickings they have me, dusted myself off and am now ready for my new challenge.


----------



## guybrush_threepwood (May 10, 2014)

That's good to hear Mark.
Think of it as a small speed-bump. 

Wishing you a smooth road going forward!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, I considered it a hurdle. It's been jumped and onto the next hurdle.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> After what has been an agonising wait, I finally got my new visa. Supposed to start on Tuesday gone by but na they were in no hurry. Finally on the last day of the quoted 25 working days I got it back. Having not slept. Just a wee rundown of events. Got offered the job and applied for new visa, not knowing how I should handle the situation I have plenty of notice to my current employer. They weren't too pleased and made me an outsider. Game me all the crap to do and tried everything in there power to make me do wrong in a job, by not telling me what colour the walls were or what part of a job was to be done, ie on the scope it said 9.5m2 to be painted on north elevation and 1.5m2 to be painted on south elevation bot were identical and impossible to tell what exactly was to be done, was told I am supposedly a painter you should know. Making me pick a colour match aswell. Then while working out of town knowing I live miles away collect my daughter and head up country (home) manager comes out and removes my van and makes me make my own arrangements home. I spoke to him before and mentioned I know no one here, so he knew I would be stuck and left struggling. Luckily I do know some good friends through a Celtic supporters club who came to my aid and took me and my family home. Was I glad to get my visa today or what, having been put on an outside job in the freezing cold. I have no idea where the bitterness comes from maybe it's just bad luck. I don't know. I have went over and above my dutys. Always acted in a professional manner yet still get miss treated. But I am now a happy camper. I have now got up from the floor took all the kickings they have me, dusted myself off and am now ready for my new challenge.


Excellent news Mark,

Mahoosive congrats!!!

Hope the new job goes really well. Stuff the other employer. Hope karma comes to bite em in the ass!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks mate,


----------

